# Best E-Juice Brands for 2015 by ecigarettereviewed.com



## Divan Smit (9/12/15)

Hi Guys

Came across these 2 results

Results of best e-Juice flavor of 2015

Result of best e-Juice brand of 2015

Interesting to see that some of our local vendors do stock the top "global brands" 

Would like to know if the Forum agrees with these results???


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

Nothing by Phillip Rocke. That's odd.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/12/15)

Im relatively new to the scene, but Ive never heard mention of any of those brands excepting 5Pawns, only international juice Ive had was #32 Beard Vape Co which doesnt even feature on those lists.
That said I prefer my coffee ADV, Legends Dean from local mixologist Vapour Mountain.


----------

